# Eggs are hatching!! - 3 chicks so far



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

I have a broody Ameraucana, but she's been sitting on duds up until now because we don't have a rooster. So last month I decided to order some hatching eggs off ebay to put under her. I figured the chances were pretty slim that they would hatch because it just seemed weird to order eggs off ebay. But anyway, 3 rotten eggs exploded in the nest and made a big stinky mess last week, so I had pretty much lost hope for the rest of them. But yesterday I could swear I heard peeping coming from the eggs, and this morning one of them is in the process of hatching!!! I'm so excited! There are 9 eggs left out of the dozen I bought. I hope some of the chickies make it. :leap:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Eggs are hatching!!*

Congrats! :stars: That is great!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Eggs are hatching!!*

Congrats! Baby chickens are so cute!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Eggs are hatching!!*

Yay!! :stars: Hope they all hatch safe and sound! :thumb:


----------



## Tolers Boers (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Eggs are hatching!!*

Hey we ended up with only 3 out of 14 ducks eggs hatching. Our chickens didn't have any so we gettin a new rooster. we lucked up and got some diddles about like 30.

but i saw our little magpie hatch it was awesome. next morning one more magpie and one peking... :shades: i took a second look yep 3 ducks all in a row.

good luck and CONGRATS! :clap:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Eggs are hatching!!*

I had ordered ringneck pheasant eggs off e-bay and put them under our broody hen. We have no rooster and I was experimenting. Well she sat them and sat them and not 1 hatched.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Eggs are hatching!!*

Oh, I do hope some more hatched. Mine have already quit being cute. No more baby chicks until next year.


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Eggs are hatching!!*

Just went out and checked on them, and there are 3 healthy little chickies so far! Yay! A couple more eggs were moving a little, so hopefully they'll hatch today too. :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww....congrats........ :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

YAY!!!! :clap: :leap: :stars: I love baby chicks


----------

